

Chrome OS and NO Skype - josephwesley

As a Beta tester, my number one complaint with the CR48 Chrome netbook is that you can't use Skype. I have a sister that lives in New Zealand, and that's how we keep in touch. Is there a reason that Skype can't run on the OS or is it just a competition thing where Google is blocking Skype from being used in their OS? If it's a blocking tactic, that's ridiculous. Why not keep people happy by letting people use what they want to use. If they want to use the competition then your product isn't good enough. Get to work and make it better.
======
MatthewPhillips
What's stopping you from using Skype on the CR48 is the lack of a Skype web
app. Google isn't blocking, and in fact cannot block, apps on ChromeOS.

edit: Skype has talked about moving to the web for a while now. We'll see.
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/04/more-details-on-skypes-
big-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/04/more-details-on-skypes-big-move-to-
the-web/)

~~~
josephwesley
That's great. If Skype comes out with a web app, the CR48 will rock.

